# Four Budgies but no Experience - looking for Guidance



## AmiahCW (Dec 20, 2017)

OK I'm gonna start by saying I've never had any experience with any kind of bird( I'm A Dog Kind Of Gal). With that being said last month my grandfather passed away and left his Four Budgies to me. 

Now I'm a serious animal lover so I was pretty excited to take them but my grandfather really cared for his Birds, so I feel extra obligated to Really take care of them. 

The first week I took them home I made sure that I left them alone so that they could adjust to the new environment. 
The second week I ended up taking them out of my room and placing them in the living room because 2 of the birds would scream all the time I couldn't take it anymore also I read that it's best to keep them where they can be social. 
The third week as I was refilling their food and water Sunshine (My Green/Yellow Budgie) came and sat on the food bowl and started to eat As I refilled it this brought me joy and I felt a connection with her (Not sure if it's a female but I like to think so )every day since then she wouldn't run away when I came close to the cage & she would always sit on the bowl as I refilled it. 
After that day I made sure to learn more on how to Bond with my Budgies (honestly just Sunshine, That's My Dawg ??) & Really Put In The Extra Effort. 
The more I sat by the cage I noticed that another Budgie, W.P (My All White Budgie) would constantly bully Sunshine, 
He (Not sure if it's A dude but he's obnoxious like one so I like to think so) picks on everyone in the cage but it's constant with her and on another level. 
A few days ago I realized that another Budgie Free (My Turquoise/Yellow Budgie) got involved in the bullying on Sunshine, 
They both followed her around the cage forced her off of the Bird houses and perches and tried to knock her down from drinking/eating From The Bowls. 

I tried to get involved when I noticed that they were bullying her but I couldn't do much because I didn't want to end up scaring Sunshine And losing Her trust while yelling at the other two(W.P & Free). 

Sunshine always fights back but it never seems to stop them, today when I got home I sat by the cage and seen W.P yanking her feathers out. 

Seeing that gave me even more Anxiety than I already had, so I quickly drove to petco to buy another cage so that I could separate them. 
After I set up the cage, I decided to put Sunshine in the new cage as well As my other Budgie, Loc (Loc My Yellow/Carolina Blue Budgie) He's Super Chill. 
I Never Really See Him Move From The Side Of The Perch, so I thought that would be a good idea to pair them together & to keep the 2 bullies together (W.P & Free). 

But here's where it all went downhill....I realize that I had to physically get them out of the cage and into the new one, and I was as scared of them as they were scared of me. 
I opened the cage and try to find a blanket that I could pick them up with because I was too scared to touch Them with my hands, as I got up Loc quickly flies out of the cage. Instantly I'm In panic. 
I Don't Know how to stop him or contain him.
He's flying all across the living room and smacks right into the wall. 

I try to pull myself together & run over to him to pick him up. 
He then flies away again smacks into the cabinets, I quickly pick him up with the blanket I had and run over to the new cage but He ends up flying away because I was afraid of holding him improperly & hurting him. 
I Finally trap him and get him into the cage. After this my nerves are so bad but I want to quickly get Sunshine so I won't have to Continue to mess with them. 
This time I make sure to grab Sunshine from inside of the cage with the blanket. 
It takes me forever to grab her because she's a fighter and I was nervous to pick her up. 
I finally get her into the new cage & I'm feeling so overwhelmed because I Know I Violated them by grabbing them when they didn't want to be.
I just didn't see another way. 
After I do this W.P & Free start acting crazy trying to get into the cage with Sunshine and Loc. 
However, Sunshine & Loc seem to be pretty good without them, I just thought it would be best to separate the cages completely so I took Sunshine & Loc into my room which works because they're both super quiet. 

As I go to my room & lift the cage to place it on top Of My dresser the cage separates and the whole thing falls to the ground! 
Both birds fly out & the food/water splatter everywhere. I Had to do everything over again. 

I am in complete shambles, mostly because I know all the unnecessary trauma that I keep putting the Budgies through I feel extremely terrible because I know there's no way they can possibly trust me anymore. 

They haven't moved from the perch Since I got them back in. They're pretty quiet (As They Normally Are) & make Noises here & there (Like The Sound Dogs Make When They Want Your Attention /Like A Low Whine). 

I feel completely discouraged. 
I don't know what to do to move forward. Was There Another Way I Should've Done Things? 
Should I Keep Them Separated? 
If So, For How Long?
How Do I Gain Their Trust Back? 
Should I Wait Until They Get Comfortable In A New Cage/Space? 
Help?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Amiah and :welcome: to the forums!

You've done the right things so far despite having no experience with birds, which is great. It's understandable that you've been nervous to handle them but you definitely did the right thing by separating the birds. 

If you post photos of your birds' ceres taken in natural light, we will be able to confirm their gender. Often, problems arise in a cage even with an even number of birds because the genders are uneven, causing three boys to pick over one female or vice versa. 

Now that Sunshine is in a cage with Loc, it sounds like they're getting along fine and are enjoying the quiet. I know that you're upset that the cage moving went so badly but they won't be scared forever. Be sure the cage they're in now is sturdy and they will be fine. 

As for Free and WP, do they get along with each other? If they do, then it's okay to house those two together. If they seem to be bullying each other, you may need to separate them into individual cages. However, from what you said, it seemed that the flock dynamics problems were improved by just separating them into two different cages. 

Try to be relaxed and calm around your new budgies. Birds are naturally very skittish and easily frightened, but they are excellent at reading body language and understand human emotions and nonverbal cues. 

Spend time reading, speaking, and being with them in the same room, doing calm activities and watching them. Do this for a few weeks, and they'll start to learn that you're not a threat to them. 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about these sweet birds! Be sure to read through the forums as they include many useful articles and "stickies" which will help you stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and your birds around the forums!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

I've only had my bird for 3 days so I can't advise. But I loved you story. Part of it made me laugh and part made me sad for you. I think you're doing great. I do know birds don't seem to hold grudges. I think you did the right things, despite the chaos. I think it would have gone exactly the same way if it had been me! Lol


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Amiah- you've been given great advice by StarlingWings. Your budgies won't be scared forever, and you definitely did the right thing in separating them.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Amiah,

I just wanted to agree with the kudos others have given you and welcome you. :welcome: I am sure once the birds get to know you a little better, they will be less skittish. The site has tons of great info, so be sure to check out the articles in the various forums. Good luck with bonding!

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

While you've had a bit of a set-back with the moving of the budgies into separate cages, it isn't anything that can't be overcome with time and patience.

You're simply going to start over from the beginning in regard to bonding with the birds. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.

To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

Moving slowly, and speaking reassuringly is always best. Budgies respond to positive reinforcement.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

